# Heute 16-17 Uhr kurze Feldberg Tour



## alter_ego (16. September 2008)

servus @ all,

wer hätte heute Lust auf eine kurze Feldberg Tour? Starte in FFM Bornheim so um 16-17 Uhr mit dem Auto. Es wäre noch Platz für ein weiters Bike + Biker. Will keine Rekorde aufstellen. 

Gruß Pascal


----------



## alter_ego (16. September 2008)

Platz ist vergeben. Wer trotzdem Lust hat, mit zu fahren. Wir starten von der Hohenmark. Zeit steht noch nicht ganz fest. so 16-17 uhr. einfach melden.

ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alter_ego (16. September 2008)

Platz is wieder frei!


----------



## alter_ego (22. September 2008)

...so da mache ich mal weiter

egal, ich probiere es weiter. bin am dienstag wieder so gegen 16 uhr an er hohenmark. wer mit will, kann sich gerne melden. bin auch für andere tourenvorschläge zu haben. zeitlich bin ich spontan flexibel.

bis denne


----------



## alter_ego (25. September 2008)

hier nun die fortsetzung des "one-man-thread". 

werde heute wieder auf den Feldberg fahren. Start in FFM/Bornheim um ca 15:00-16:00 Uhr. 

Kurz die Daten: Brauche für die 9km auf dem direkten Weg von der HM rauf auf den Feldi ca. 50min. Können die Tour auch ausweiten. Oder wenn mir jemand noch paar andere Strecken zeigt will,  wäre auch cool.

Gruß Pascal


----------



## dschugaschwili (25. September 2008)

hier bleibt mal jemand hartnäckig. 
tja, die sozialisierung in f. ist keine leichte übung...


----------



## caroka (25. September 2008)

dschugaschwili schrieb:


> hier bleibt mal jemand hartnäckig.
> tja, die sozialisierung in f. ist keine leichte übung...



Das müßte ja eigentlich mal belohnt werden.


----------



## sipaq (25. September 2008)

alter_ego schrieb:


> hier nun die fortsetzung des "one-man-thread".
> 
> werde heute wieder auf den Feldberg fahren. Start in FFM/Bornheim um ca 15:00-16:00 Uhr.
> 
> Kurz die Daten: Brauche für die 9km auf dem direkten Weg von der HM rauf auf den Feldi ca. 50min. Können die Tour auch ausweiten. Oder wenn mir jemand noch paar andere Strecken zeigt will,  wäre auch cool.


Junge, Du startest einfach zu früh, als das man als Teil der arbeitenden Bevölkerung da noch mitmischen könnte. So in Richtung 17 Uhr würde ich ja versuchen es möglich zu machen, aber zu der Zeit, keine Chance


----------



## alter_ego (25. September 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Das müßte ja eigentlich mal belohnt werden.



oh ja! das wurde ich heute auch!  Fettes Merci an dschugaschwili!!!

War eine geile Tour!

hope to continue

Gruß Pascal


----------



## alter_ego (25. September 2008)

sipaq schrieb:


> Junge, Du startest einfach zu früh, als das man als Teil der arbeitenden Bevölkerung da noch mitmischen könnte. So in Richtung 17 Uhr würde ich ja versuchen es möglich zu machen, aber zu der Zeit, keine Chance



leider wirds ja jetzt immer früher dunkel. Will aber unbedingt fahren. Auch im Winter. Habe das Glück, die Arbeit so zu koordinieren, dass ich so gut wie immer zum biken komme. Vielen Dank an meinen Arbeitgeber 

Bin aber auch ab und zu mal am WE in FFM oder nehme mir bei schönem Wetter auch mal frei. Bin da sehr spontan und flexibel. 

Einfach anschreiben. Freu mich immer auf Mitfahrer. Alleine is fad 

Gruß Pascal


----------



## Hornisborn (25. September 2008)

Wie sieht es bei dir am Sonntag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alter_ego (26. September 2008)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei dir am Sonntag aus?



Sonntag muss ich noch klären. Ich sage dir dann heute Abend bescheid .

Kling jetzt gemein, aber ich hätte jetzt Zeit und werde so gegen Mittag - früher Nachmittag Richtung Feldberg aufbrechen....


----------



## Hornisborn (26. September 2008)

Klingt nicht gemein, da ich Freitags frühestens um zwölf gehen kann. Muss aber heute noch ein paar sachen erledigen.


----------



## Nachor (26. September 2008)

alter_ego schrieb:


> hier nun die fortsetzung des "one-man-thread".
> 
> werde heute wieder auf den Feldberg fahren. Start in FFM/Bornheim um ca 15:00-16:00 Uhr.
> 
> ...



nich so früh... zumindest an wochentagen.

zum Thema neue Strecken.. mein neuer Liebling ist von der Gickelsburg Richtung Dillingen, gefällt mir sehr gut. Teil der Abfahrt hat nen schönen "FLOW" Charakter auf schmalen Wegchen


----------



## Everstyle (26. September 2008)

Die Idee find ich super. Auch ich kann mich hier und da unter der Woche gegen 15 Uhr aus dem Büro davon machen. 

Ich werde den Thread im Auge behalten, vielleicht klappts nächste Woche. Als Treffpunkt hätte ich Niederursel im Angebot.

Bis dann

Everstyle


----------



## alter_ego (26. September 2008)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei dir am Sonntag aus?



Sonntag würde gehen. Bei dem angesagtem Wetter auf alle Fälle!

Wie gehabt. Hätte einen Platz ab FFM Bornheim anzubieten.


----------



## Speedy2k (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi @all,

wer hätte denn heute Lust auf eine gemütliche Feldberg-Runde, sofern es trocken bleibt? 

Ich wohne noch nicht so lange im Rhein-Main-Gebiet, daher kenne ich leider auch noch nicht allzu viele interessante Strecken hier. Startpunkt wäre die Hohemark, von da aus gerne auf direktem Wege Richtung Feldberg, zum Altkönig oder andere interessante von euch vorgeschlagene Strecken, je nach belieben. Startzeit irgendwas um die 14 oder 15 Uhr. Zeitansatz: 1,5 bis 2 std.

Die 50min für die 9 km bis hoch zum Feldberg würden auch in meinen Möglichkeiten liegen, dennoch ist mir eine gemütliche Runde ohne persönliche Rekorde lieber - das ganze soll ja entspannen und Spaß machen und nicht in Hetze ausarten. 

Also....falls Lust und Zeit vorhanden, meldet euch einfach.

Viele Grüße,
Speedy2k


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L4a-Thompson (3. Oktober 2008)

habe zeit und lust hast du meine private nachricht erhalten?


----------



## Speedy2k (3. Oktober 2008)

Also, falls sonst noch jemand spontan Interesse hat...14:30 Uhr am Hohemark-Parkplatz ist nun fix, das Wetter scheint ja auch mit zu spielen.


----------



## DirtyHarry83 (3. Oktober 2008)

Guude

wollte heute auch fahren aber hat zeitlich dann doch nicht hingehauen
will aber morgen von bornheim aus richtung Bad vilbel fahren hat da jemand interesse mitzufahren?

der kann sich mal melden

mfg


----------



## alter_ego (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi @ All,

bin an dem WE in München. Ab Dienstag bin ich wieder für Touren zu haben 

Gruß Pascal


----------



## Speedy2k (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi @ all,

sofern das Wetter passt, werde ich morgen vormittag zu einer weiteren Feldberg-Runde aufbrechen. Startzeit ist irgendwann zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr an der Hohemark, je nach Wunsch. Eine spätere Abfahrt läßt mein Zeitplan leider nicht zu, da ich spätestens um 13 Uhr wieder zurück an der Hohemark sein muss.

Die Fahrtstrecke könnte z.B. über den Altkönig und Fuchstanz zum Feldberg führen, je nach Laune. Auch diesmal gilt wieder, keine Rekorde, sondern eher gemütliches Tempo. Trails hab ich leider noch keine im Angebot, da ich mich hier noch nicht so gut auskenne, lasse mir aber gerne neue Strecken zeigen. 

Bei Lust und Zeit, einfach PN an mich.

Viele Grüße,
Speedy2k


----------



## Nachor (6. Oktober 2008)

Speedy2k schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> sofern das Wetter passt, werde ich morgen vormittag zu einer weiteren Feldberg-Runde aufbrechen. Startzeit ist irgendwann zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr an der Hohemark, je nach Wunsch. Eine spätere Abfahrt läßt mein Zeitplan leider nicht zu, da ich spätestens um 13 Uhr wieder zurück an der Hohemark sein muss.
> 
> ...



Locker Tour ohne Rekorde wäre ich dabei,, Strecke zeigen kann ich evtl auch was--,,,, kann die Woche aber nur tagsüber und wenns einigermassen trocken (also nicht regnet) ist


----------



## Speedy2k (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

unter der Woche geht es bei mir leider gar nicht, da ich beruflich sehr viel unterwegs bin.  Aber vielleicht läßt sich ja am Wochenende was machen, sofern das Wetter mitspielt?!

Viele Grüße,
Speedy2k


----------



## alter_ego (7. Oktober 2008)

so,

wie schon angekündigt, bin ich wieder in FFM. Werde heute Nachmittag so gegen 15:00 Richtung HM aufbrechen. 

Same procedure......

Gruß Pascal


----------



## DirtyHarry83 (7. Oktober 2008)

Welcome Back !!!

Bei mir sieht es unter der Woche ganz schlecht aus, Chef Krank muss nochmal Einspringen und komme daher nicht vor 18 Uhr raus, sind Unterbesetzt und müssen deshalb noch Überstunden schrubben...
aber am WE lässt sich bestimmt was machen...

Stay Tuned


gruss


----------



## alter_ego (7. Oktober 2008)

jo, da bin ich wieder. Schon mal vorab, bin am Mittwoch wieder am Feldberg. Abfahrt per Auto 15-16 Uhr FFM Bornheim Mitte.

Am Samstag werde ich denn auch eine länger Tour starten. Los geht´s so um 11-12 Uhr. 

Gruß Pascal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (7. Oktober 2008)

Für Samstag hätte ich auch interesse und Zeit.


----------



## Speedy2k (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

Samstag würde sehr wahrscheinlich auch bei mir passen. 

Wer hat noch Lust und Zeit?

Viele Grüße,
Speedy2k


----------



## alter_ego (8. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir ist was dazwischen gekommen. Werde zwar am Samstag um 10:00 an der HM sein, aber für einen guten Zweck radlen. Es ist eine Veranstaltung für die Kinderkrebshilfe Frakfurt e.V. 

Gruß Pascal


----------



## alter_ego (8. Oktober 2008)

Wer Interesse hat, ist natürlich herzlich eingeladen.

Hier die Ausschreibung:

Practical information 
Riding the Großer Feldberg for the Kinderkrebshilfe


Dear co-riders & sponsors!

Saturday 11 October is just a few days away, so time for our "finest hour" is approaching fast.  Riding the Großer Feldberg for the Kinderkrebshilfe e.V. has received tremendous support from colleagues, friends and family. We truly thank you for you generous support.

With regards to the practicalities of the event on Saturday, we would like to invite everybody to come to the starting point at the Oberursel-Hohemark U-Bahn station (at the big round-about just off the B455).  A banner will clearly mark the starting point for our efforts. Please be there at 10.00, so that we can have the official start on 

Saturday, 11th October 2008 at 10:30.


Of course we have also prepared a special banner for the arrival (Ziel), as well as refreshments for the participants and the spectators.

Confirmed participates in the actual physical strives are the following:

	Manuela Löffler	Bent Hansen
	Marcus Payne	Glenn Scott 
	Daniel Scire	Joern Paulini
	Ms Paulini	Tarek Leohnert
	Michel Stubbe	Monika Schenk
	Sebastian Schieke 	Andrew Sullivan
                     Till Gebel	Elisabeth Kruse
	Boris Lempochner 	Monika Schenk
	Mike Lieber	Karen Parker
	Meriem Boxall	Volker Back
	Marcus Konitzny	Wolfgang Müller
	Julia Dickmann	Romina Sultana



The support team helping out with banners, refreshments, transport, photos, etc. are:

Annette Lyall
Tillmann Frommhold
Steven Smith




More information on their website: www.hilfe-fuer-krebskranke-kinder.de.




For the riders, we have the following tips:

1)	Enjoy a good meal with pasta the evening before, and go to bed early.

2)	Do not start Saturday with a big breakfast. Have two bananas ca. 15 minutes before start. 5 minutes before start, eat a Powerbar for more energy.

3)	Drink ½ litre of water before start (remember to "go") before start.

4)	Do not drink (too) much during the climb.

5)	Focus on your breathing, find your own steady slow pace, and keep it. Breathing steadily gives you the oxygen your body needs to deliver power.

6)	If others go faster, ignore them. Getting to the top is the main goal here.

7)	Bring something warm to change into after the bike ride, it might be a bit colder on the top.

8)	Dont forget to bring you mobile phone with you during the bike ride and inform the Support Team of your mobile phone number in advance.

9)	And finally; this shall not be a race to become number one.

Winning is finishing, especially for the children and their families


Please note that the ECB Sports & Cultural Club has very kindly decided to co-sponsor the event, and their sponsorship will be used to provide refreshments such as; water, powerbars, apples, bananas, chocolate bars, traubensucker etc.

Otherwise no funds donated by sponsors and riders will be spent covering costs for refreshments, organisation and administration for this event.


After the event, we will organise to hand over the collected amount in full to the Hilfe für Krebskranke Kinder Frankfurt e.V...



We very much look forward to seeing you and your families on Saturday. 


	Manuela, Elisabeth & Bent 


More information on their website: www.hilfe-fuer-krebskranke-kinder.de.


Runter kann man ja die bekannten Trails nehmen  Also eine sehr gute Kombination!

Gruß Pascal


----------



## DirtyHarry83 (8. Oktober 2008)

also ich wäre dabei kann zwar kein englisch aber da ich dich ja kenn pascal vertrau ich dir... hast nochn plätzschen frei im auto???
wenn ja nimm mich mit
fürn guten zweck bin ich immer bereit


----------



## sipaq (9. Oktober 2008)

Also nächsten Mittwoch könnte ich diesmal (da Überstundenabbau). Hat ggf. morgen nachmittag jemand Lust so ab 14, 15 oder 16 Uhr an der Hohemark loszulegen?


----------



## Everstyle (9. Oktober 2008)

Vorschlag.

Eröffne doch einen eigenen Thread für die Einladung zu der Tour. Ich weiss nicht, ob so viele hier wg. "Heute 16-17 Uhr kurze Feldberg Tour" hineinschauen... Die Idee klingt nämlich wirklich gut.

Frage.

Wo auf der HP gibt es genauere Informationen? Ich habe nämlich alle Links ausprobiert, aber keinerlei Informationen gefunden. 

Gruß

Everstyle

@sipaq: Lust schon, muss mal morgen schauen, wie ich es einrichten kann; bis wann brauchst du die Info?


----------



## alter_ego (9. Oktober 2008)

Grüß Dich,

da hast du recht! Werde ich gleich machen. Der Thread is in 10 min on.

Gruß Pascal


----------



## alter_ego (9. Oktober 2008)

Bin am Freitag auch am Feldi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (9. Oktober 2008)

Everstyle schrieb:


> @sipaq: Lust schon, muss mal morgen schauen, wie ich es einrichten kann; bis wann brauchst du die Info?


Hi Everstyle,

alter_ego hat sich schon gemeldet und wäre ab 13 Uhr bereit. Ab wann würde es denn bei Dir gehen. Zu Dritt wäre es natürlich noch lustiger und dann könntest Du mir endlich mal die richtige Abfahrt (via Roter Punkt) vom Lindenberg zeigen 

Insofern melde Dich einfach mal bis Freitag 12 Uhr. Handy-Nr. solltest Du ja noch von meiner PM zur Winterstein-Tour haben.


----------



## Everstyle (10. Oktober 2008)

Hey Sipaq,

also so früh kann ich auf keinen Fall. Ich kann höchstens versuchen, dass ich ca. 16 Uhr an der Hohemark bin, vorausgesetzt, dass ich früher weg kann.

Ich schreibe morgen hier noch rein und teile den aktuellen Stand der Dinge mit. 

Bis dann.

p. s. die Abfahrt vom Lindenberg auf dem Japaner ist cool, aber da gibt es bessere...wie z. B. my home trail


----------



## Torpedo64 (10. Oktober 2008)

@Ego: Mach doch mal aus Frakfurt -> Frankfurt


----------



## Speedy2k (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi @all,

für alle diejenigen (mich eingeschlossen  ), die heute morgen leider keine Zeit haben an der Wohltätigkeitsveranstaltung teilzunehmen, aber heute nachmittag dennoch eine Runde Biken wollen:

14 Uhr an der Hohemark
max. Zeitansatz 3h
keine Rekorde, entspannendes Tempo
Strecke: Altkönig - Fuchstanz - Feldberg (leider kennen wir noch keinerlei Trails und sind für Tipps dankbar)
bisher sind wir zu dritt

Bei Interesse einfach PN an mich.

Viele Grüße,
Speedy2k


----------



## sipaq (13. Oktober 2008)

Wer hätte denn morgen Bock, nochmal ein bisserl radzufahren?

Ich bin zeitlich flexibel und kann ab ca. 12 Uhr.


----------



## Everstyle (14. Oktober 2008)

Negativ, heute auf gar keinen Fall, komme erst gegen 18 Uhr hier raus. Sorry. 

BTW ist die Kriese bei euch jetzt schon zu spüren, dass du so viel Zeit in letzer Zeit hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alter_ego (15. Oktober 2008)

werde heute mal wieder zum Feldi fahren so gegen 16:00Uhr. Jemand Zeit?


----------



## sipaq (16. Oktober 2008)

alter_ego schrieb:


> werde heute mal wieder zum Feldi fahren so gegen 16:00Uhr. Jemand Zeit?


Mist, da schaut man einen Tag mal nicht ins Forum und dann sowas. Wie wärs mit heute?


----------



## alter_ego (16. Oktober 2008)

bin seit heute wieder in münchen. war am mittwoch dann doch nicht biken.

jetzt gehts dann erst mal in die alpen 

bis nächste woche

pascal


----------



## alter_ego (21. Oktober 2008)

Bin wieder da  Wer noch? Werde die Tage auf alle Fälle wieder fahren. 

Pascal


----------



## alter_ego (23. Oktober 2008)

Hat heute jemand Lust? Start so gegen ca. 15-16 Uhr???


----------



## sipaq (23. Oktober 2008)

Kann leider nicht. Muss arbeiten


----------



## alter_ego (23. Oktober 2008)

Wie schaut´s Freitag aus?


----------



## judyclt (23. Oktober 2008)

Servus,
bin relativ unbewandert hier im Forum und hab jetzt mal entdeckt, dass hier auch Biker aus Frankfurt und Umgebung sind. Ich hab morgen (wollte aber evtl. um 18 Uhr ins Stadion) oder auch am Wochenende wohl Zeit für ne Runde. Hab nur leider mein Equipment nicht komplett (Schuhe, Licht, Helm usw. fehlen), aber das Bike fährt  . Ein Konditionswunder bin ich allerdings nicht .
Gruß Johannes


----------



## beze! (25. Oktober 2008)

hallo!

schaue mich gerade ein wenig um....würde mich gerne mal bei einer gruppe für eine tour im taunus anschließen.

Blauer Himmel da draußen und klare Luft! Fährt jemand heute oder morgen?


----------



## Hornisborn (25. Oktober 2008)

Im LMB gibts noch diesen Eintrag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7307


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alter_ego (25. Oktober 2008)

Bin da Morgen auch dabei. Wetter soll ja jetzt doch schön werden. juhu


----------



## Lumpatz (30. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

Kumpel und ich wollten Samstag gegen 14 Uhr mal auf den Feldberg: Hohemark - Altkönig - Fuchstanz - Feldberg und wieder runter (evtl. übern schwarzen Punkt?). Jemand Interesse?

Gruß


----------



## Everstyle (1. November 2008)

Moin,

klingt gut die Wegwahl. Was habt ihr für ein Tempo drauf? Ich bin nämlich immer noch etwas erkältet und fühle mich nicht 100%ig fit. Wenn es sich gemütlich (7-10Km/h aufwärts) fahren lässt, dann wäre ich dabei. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Lumpatz (1. November 2008)

Morgen,

schneller sind wir auch nicht. Ich fahr erst seit Anfang des Jahres. Und das Intense von meinem Kumpel sollte ihn hoffentlich ein bisschen ausbremsen.

14 Uhr in Ordnung?


----------



## Everstyle (1. November 2008)

Alles klar, bin dabei!!! Treffen am Parkplatz an der Hohemark. 

Gruß

E.

p. s. da heute auch Go Crazy Tour ist, schlage ich vor, dass wir uns am Parkplatz an der U-Bahn Haltestelle Treffen.


----------



## sipaq (7. November 2008)

Wer hätte denn Bock, morgen und/oder am Sonntag so ab 11 Uhr morgens 'ne fröhliche Tour ab Oberursel-Hohemark mitzufahren? Ich hab jetzt vier Wochen lang nicht fahren können und bin deswegen extrem hungrig mal wieder in die Pedale zu treten.

Rückmeldungen bitte hier oder per PN.


----------



## Lumpatz (8. November 2008)

Moin,

angesichts der extrem späten Zeit werde ich morgen früh wohl eher nicht fahren. Hab mich gerade erst von der Arbeit lösen können.... Aber am Sonntag planen wir eine Tour. Wollten ursprünglich bei Darmstadt die Rinne fahren, könnten alternativ auch auf den Taunus ausweichen. Sind zu zweit, evtl. zu viert. An was für eine Tour hast Du denn gedacht?


----------



## sipaq (8. November 2008)

Ich bin da grundsätzlich flexibel. Ich hatte so grundsätzlich an folgende Runde gedacht 

Hohemark - Weiße Mauer - Fuchstanz -Altkönig - Fuchstanz - Kl. Feldi - Feldikastell - Rotes Kreuz - Fuchsstein - Altkönig - Viktoriatrail - Hohemark


----------



## sipaq (14. November 2008)

Ich bin dieses Wochenende wieder im Taunus unterwegs, wahrscheinlich am Samstag so ab 11 oder 12 Uhr ab der Hohemark. Wer Interesse hat mitzukommen, kann sich gerne bei mir melden, entweder hier im Thread oder per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHRc (15. November 2008)

hallo!
würde den feldberg gerne ein bischen besser kennenlernen!gerne auch mit schönen trails usw
wenn morgen jemand fährt und lust hat mir ein bischen was zu zeigen wäre super!

viele grüße


----------



## sipaq (16. November 2008)

DHRc schrieb:


> hallo!
> würde den feldberg gerne ein bischen besser kennenlernen!gerne auch mit schönen trails usw
> wenn morgen jemand fährt und lust hat mir ein bischen was zu zeigen wäre super!


Das kriegen wir hin. Für den Fall, dass Du das noch liest, ich würde morgen gerne so ab 11.30 Uhr oder 12 Uhr an der Hohemark starten. Schick mir am besten 'ne PN mit Deiner Handynummer für mehr Details.


----------



## alter_ego (19. November 2008)

so, jetzt mlede ich mich auch mal wieder. wie schauts aus mit freitag mittag oder am we?

gruß


----------



## Hornisborn (19. November 2008)

Am Wochenende hätte ich Zeit. Mir währe frühestens 11:00 Uhr ganz recht.


----------



## alter_ego (20. November 2008)

machen wir samstag 11:30 an der HM?


----------



## Hornisborn (20. November 2008)

Ja, das hört sich gut an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (21. November 2008)

Seid Ihr auf Schnee aus, Jungs? Je nach Wetterlage würde ich ggf. sogar mitkommen. Aber wartet bitte nicht auf mich, wenn ich nicht um 11.30 Uhr da bin.


----------



## alter_ego (21. November 2008)

so wie´s ausschaut geht auf dem feldi einen schneeballschlacht  bin da recht schmerzfrei. sollte nur nicht krass regnen.


----------



## Torpedo64 (21. November 2008)

Anhang anzeigen 150351
Endlich mal wieder eine Schneetour... 

Wie schön


----------



## alter_ego (21. November 2008)

jo, die schnee saison ist eröffnet. die ski werden gewachst und die spikes aufgezogen  lets go...


----------



## Lupo (21. November 2008)

...also hier siehts aktuell mehr nach kite-biking saison aus


----------



## alter_ego (21. November 2008)

das wäre cool für den uphill  wird sich schon legen der wind. bis das  tief ganz rein gezogen ist.


----------



## Hornisborn (21. November 2008)

Vom Wind her ist es schon ruhiger geworden, als heute Mittag.
Es schneit sogar bei mir (310 hm).


----------



## alter_ego (21. November 2008)

in ffm is noch kein schnee. wind is aber weg. termin steht?


----------



## Hornisborn (21. November 2008)

Ja klar, morgen soll es ein leichten Schneeschauer bei -2° geben. So lange es nicht schüttet ist es doch alles in Ordnung zum biken.


----------



## Hornisborn (21. November 2008)

Wenn das hier so weiter geht kann ich in einer Stunde Schnee schippen. Das wird morgen bestimmt ein riesen Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alter_ego (21. November 2008)

hmm hier in ffm is nix :-( wird bestimmt lustig morgen.


----------



## Lupo (21. November 2008)

wo solls eigentlich hingehn?
ggf würd ich mich gern anschliessen wann keiner was dagegen hat, glaubt man dem wetterbericht soll ja samstag der bessere tag sein


----------



## alter_ego (21. November 2008)

no prob. denke mal wir werden auf den feldi fahren. glühwein trinken und schneemann bauen  ne schmarrn  mal checken wie die wege sind. bin seit 2 wochen nicht mehr im taunus gefahren. schauen wir einfach wie´s geht. bin da flexibel


----------



## Lupo (21. November 2008)

cool vllt können wir ja nach dem sturm bissi bike-limbo tanzen ich gugg morgen nochmal ob wetter.de recht behält und schwing mich entwedr in den sattel oder wieder zurück ins bett


----------



## alter_ego (21. November 2008)

logo, schaust halt mal. ich werde auf jeden fall mal um 11 mit dam auto richtung hm fahren. 

bis dann evtl.


----------



## Everstyle (22. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wie siehts aus mit morgen mittag so gegen 14 Uhr an der Hohemark?

Will jemand mitkommen???

Ich plane mich in Richtung Feldi aufzumachen, sonst steht noch nix fest. Mal schauen wie die Wege sind. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## alter_ego (23. November 2008)

würde heute auch gerne fahren. zeitlich bin ich flexibel. 

wer hat bock??


----------



## ghostbikersback (23. November 2008)

Ich hätte auch Interesse...bin relativ neu hier und mache seit kurzem die Trails um Feldberg, Altkönig und Saalburg unsicher.

Tempo ist mangels Training nur noch mittel (so um 15 km/h bei 40km und 1000 Hm).

Ich wollte so gegen eins am Parkplatz HM losfahren und würde mich über Mitfahrer freuen! Geplante Dauer ist so um 2.5 Stunden, je nach Kälte und Lust...

Fahre ein silbernes Ghost RT mit schwarzen Amercian Classic Laufrädern.


----------



## alter_ego (23. November 2008)

wäre dabei! war gestern schon im taunus unterwegs. fostautobahn is relativ gut zu fahren. trails naja. so langsam friert es zu. vom tempo her langsamer als im sommer. wenn du kein rennen fährst bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostbikersback (23. November 2008)

Ok das passt, dann starten wir um eins vom Parkplatz HM. 

Weitere Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen!


----------



## alter_ego (23. November 2008)

super. ich bin dann um 1 da. fahre einen silbernen opel vecra mit münchner nummer und ein total versautes focus


----------



## Everstyle (23. November 2008)

alter_ego schrieb:


> super. ich bin dann um 1 da. fahre einen silbernen opel vecra mit münchner nummer und ein total versautes focus



Können wir uns auch auf halb zwei einigen? Dann wäre ich auch dabei, denn früher schaffe ich es nicht.


----------



## alter_ego (23. November 2008)

von mir aus ja. is jetzt aber zu knapp. der wird schon los sein. und ich werde jetzt auch los machen. sorry.


----------



## Everstyle (24. November 2008)

Hi, 

nicht schlimm. Hat alles auch so geklappt. 

Siehe auch-->http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5334557#post5334557

Gruß

Everest


----------



## alter_ego (24. November 2008)

...jetzt wird´s halt doch schon sehr früh dunkel. sind um 13uhr los, dann fast 3 std unterwegs. da waren die letzten km schon recht finster im wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alter_ego (4. Dezember 2008)

so, dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder. wie schauts am freitag nachmittag bis sonntag aus? ich werde auf jeden fall am feldi unterwegs sein. dazu werde ich heute mal die spikes aufziehen 

wer hat zeit bzw. lust?


----------



## Hornisborn (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich hätte bis Samstag 15:00Uhr Zeit. Wann wolltest du denn los?


----------



## fuzzball (4. Dezember 2008)

hi wenn ihr mich mitnehmt, wollte morgen auch am Feldberg eine kleine Runde biken  komme aus FFm, wenn jemand mitradeln will.
Wie ist euer Tempo? Bin derzeit auf dem Bike nicht der Fitteste...wollte so gegen 13.00 an der Hohemark sein (früher gehts leider nicht muß mir noch das ok vom Doc holen)

mfg
Patrick


----------



## alter_ego (4. Dezember 2008)

also am freitag habe ich ab 13 uhr zeit. am samstag und sonntag den ganzen tag.

tempe passe ich mich an. mir gehts da in der gruppe um den spaß faktor. der schwächste gibt das tempo vor.

habe auch eine mitfahrgelegenheit ab ffm pornheim mitte an zu bieten.


----------



## Hornisborn (4. Dezember 2008)

Gut, was hälst Du von morgen 14:00 Uhr Hohemark? Muss vorher noch ein Problem mit den Bremsen lösen.


----------



## alter_ego (4. Dezember 2008)

ok, machen wir 14°° an der HM.


----------



## Hornisborn (4. Dezember 2008)

Alles klar. Hast gleich noch ne PN.


----------



## Hornisborn (4. Dezember 2008)

Für alle Mitleser der Startpunkt wurde zur Saalburg vor dem Haupteingang verlegt. Uhrzeit bleibt bei 14:00 Uhr


----------



## Hornisborn (5. Dezember 2008)

Tour fällt aus wegen Regen.


----------



## fuzzball (5. Dezember 2008)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Für alle Mitleser der Startpunkt wurde zur Saalburg vor dem Haupteingang verlegt. Uhrzeit bleibt bei 14:00 Uhr



ach wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  stand um 13 Uhr da  das mit dem bißchen Niederschlag war nicht so schlimm es kam mehr von unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alter_ego (5. Dezember 2008)

hm, blöd gelaufen. da müssen wir das nächste mal per pm unsere mobil nummern austauschen.

aber sag mal wie sind die wege so beschaffen? lohnen sich spikes noch oder is nur noch alles matsch?

wie schauts am samstag aus?


----------



## fuzzball (5. Dezember 2008)

bin ohne Spikes unterwegs gewesen keine Probs nur viiieellll Matsch.
Samstag kann ich nicht, wenn dann wäre ich am So Nachmittag wieder unterwegs


----------



## alter_ego (5. Dezember 2008)

habe ich mir fast gedacht. dann muss ich wieder die andern reifen aufziehen. sonntag weis ich noch nicht. mal schauen wie das wetter morgen und am so. wird


----------



## fuzzball (6. Dezember 2008)

kein Problem


----------



## alter_ego (6. Dezember 2008)

wer hat heute lust zu fahren?


----------



## Milass (6. Dezember 2008)

ich


----------



## alter_ego (6. Dezember 2008)

da haben wir uns verpasst. bin schon wieder daheim


----------



## fuzzball (7. Dezember 2008)

morgen bin ich raus bin gerade aus dem Schwarzwald zurück und hab immer noch Matsch im Gesicht morgen wird das Bike geputzt


----------



## Lupo (7. Dezember 2008)

fuzzball schrieb:


> morgen bin ich raus bin gerade aus dem Schwarzwald zurück ..



moin, wo im schwarzwald warste dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (7. Dezember 2008)

Villingen, denke die Bezeichung am Schwarzwald passt besser, wollten eigentlich auf den Feldberg fahren, war aber ein absolutes no go


----------



## Lupo (7. Dezember 2008)

stimmt, da hört der schwarzwald ja schon wieder auf unf fürn feldberg wars wohl die falsche jahreszeit.
hab ja gehofft ein paar tips für die gegend um münstertal zu finden


----------



## fuzzball (8. Dezember 2008)

ja ab einer gewissen höhe lag einfach zuviel Schnee, aber darunter gings und hat viel Spaß gemacht.
Für Infos würde ich hier anfragen http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=38


----------



## Lupo (8. Dezember 2008)

hatte ich schon, aber ausser der info die schi oder snowboard mitzunehmen kam nix rüber. die schwarzwälder bleiben wohl lieber unter sich


----------



## wartool (12. Dezember 2008)

ich würde heute zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr über Hohemark-Saalburg-Sandplacken zum Feldi kurbeln... nichts wildes.. gaaanz gemütlich die Spikes ausführen...

Sollte sich jemand anschließen wollen.. einfach ne PM


----------



## alter_ego (13. Dezember 2008)

ich bin für die nächsten wochen erst mal raus. habe rücken. und das nicht schlecht. f***!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alter_ego (16. Februar 2009)

so, da bin ich wieder. kann sogar wieder fahren, und die tage werden auch wieder länger. da würde es sich anbieten mal so ab 15 uhr eine kleine tour im taunus zu fahren. 

wer hätte zeit und lust?


----------



## sipaq (1. März 2009)

Wie siehts aus, ist heut zufällig einer so ab ca. 13.00 Uhr oben an der Hohemark und bereit für eine kleine Vor-Frühlings-Tour?


----------



## DanielS256 (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich grabe diesen Thread hier einfach mal wieder aus.

Wer hat Lust heute so gegen 11 oder 11:30 Uhr an der Hohemark zu starten und zum Altkönig und/oder Feldberg zu fahren? Tempo eher mittel bis langsam, Abfahrt nicht zu technisch (ich kenne bislang leider kaum Trails im Taunus).

Viele Grüße
DanielS256


----------



## Xah88 (18. Juli 2010)

siehe Freireiter-Thread...wir starten um 11 Uhr...jetzt mussich aber los meine Sbahn bekommen...vllt schauste ja vorbei


----------

